# New Yamatao in 1/350 Scale for Tamiya



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)

Hello guys,

Our new item Yamatao is going to be released,here are some 
pictures～



































































Best Regards,
Aileen


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I just a kit review in FSM. Over $400 for the ship?!?!?!?!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hardly. The base kit is $229 from Lucky Models. Given that the OLD kit has risen up to over $100 thats not too bad considering you would be comparing a 1970s quality kit to a 2012 kit with 10 times as many parts and details.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dang, it says $417 in the FSM review! They're gonna lose Tamiya some sales.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I have the Old Tamiya Yamato with the Lion Roar Set. Can't justify the amount of the New Kit but will have fun with the old one.....Cheers Mark


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I've got the new Yamato kit.
Didn't pay anywhere near $400.00

However, the new kit is SOOOOOOOOO much more advanced than the old kit, its not even funny.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The new kit makes the old kit look like a Lindberg pool toy


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Still a good Kit and with some work can be made to look spectacular.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice, if I was a ship builder, id get one


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey Jafo, maybe this is the kit to intice you over to the darkside!!


----------



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)

*New Pictures*


----------



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)

*pictures for Yamato*


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

*Release date?*

Flyhawkmodel - Before I start building this ship, do you have a release date in mind, also a estimated cost of the Deluxe Edition kit. Nice work on the photo-etch - I'm very interested.


----------



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)

myk said:


> Flyhawkmodel - Before I start building this ship, do you have a release date in mind, also a estimated cost of the Deluxe Edition kit. Nice work on the photo-etch - I'm very interested.


Thanks for your attention and support~

I guess the Deluxe Edition will be released in the following two monthes and
we have not set the price.


----------

